# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  η δυναμη των περιστεριων

## n-i-k-o-s

Ο πρώην μέλος της συμμορίας LA βρήκε ένα νέο ξεκίνημα, όταν αποφάσισε να βοηθήσει τα παιδιά, χρησιμοποιώντας τα περιστέρια
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl ... 3D6301984n

----------

